# Comprehensive GTO LED conversions, 64-74



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

As LED technology continuously improves every day and prices continue to drop I am looking to replace all of my conventional bulbs with their LED equivalents. I would love for people to chime in on their experiences with some of the brands and products out there they have had direct experience with and I would also love it if https://www.diodedynamics.com/ chimed in here too.

If Diode Dynamics would chime in on the attached image supplied from the AMES's catalog I would greatly appreciate it. I know they offer a good number of the bulb numbers listed but I am unable to find them all in the correct colors also. If they have everything and they came up with a "kit" with optional colors that would be amazing. I did this on my daily driver and what a huge difference it made in not only my visibility to other drivers but also in aesthetics and my own visibility. I mention Diode Dynamics specifically, thought I don't know how to "mention" a member in a post (newbie...), because of all the research I've done, I'm really impressed with the quality they provide.

No one has a comprehensive "kit" or even a list for replacing _all_ lights with LED's that I can find. Below is an image from AMES's catalog listing the standard bulb part numbers. I have found most of the LED equivalent's but I find myself having to go to multiple brands and therefore I know I will end up with varying degrees of light shade, quality and performance. I'm really excited about some of the LED headlight options out there like this... https://www.opgi.com/gto/1968/lamps-lenses/headlights/CH30846/ though they do come with a steep price tag.

Another item AMES provides which is convenient is a LED relay for hazard lights and for hazard lights. Some LED manufacturers, I believe, have an inline system to eliminate the rapid blink that would come from not replacing the relay. I'm curious if what AMES provides is universal for any LED installed in a blinking light position or not. AMES does provide a good number of the common LED replacements but LED's are so common now having options is not too much to ask for... 

There are a lot of posts here and there about specific bulbs and specific bulb locations but I was hoping to start something more comprehensive for those who want to add a subtle modern touch to their classic goat.

Thank you in advance for your posts.


----------



## clasoftx (Jul 25, 2018)

*LED Lights*

I have replaced all except the headlights with superbright LED lights. The turn signal flasher needs to be suitable for led and incandescent to flash at a normal rate. I also installed flashback front turn lights that are white on and yellow flash. I am going to wire the running front to DRL when the key is on for a more modern look. I bought everything on Ebay


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm looking at installing LEDs too. Very little info on GTOForum about LEDs


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

John Schutt said:


> Very little info on GTOForum about LEDs


I think the reason for that is twofold:

1. Expense
You can buy cheap LEDs but you get what you pay for; poor optics and construction. The truly good ones from the major manufacturers cost 2-3 times or more than an incandescent. Plus having to purchase a good flasher can to make it all work correctly. 

2. Tradition
IMHO LEDs don't look right in an older classic car. Especially the replacement LED fixtures. I prefer the soft glow of an incandescent bulb.


----------



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

Not only do the LED's I used maintain the nostalgic "OEM" look but they also provide much needed upgrades to safety and visibility. Standard incandescent bulbs in these cars do not emit ample light at all. The one image below has incandescent in the left rear and LED's in the right.... you be the Judge... (see what I did there lol)

LED's all the way around in my original fixtures. Headlights are next on the list.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes well I use all LED’s and they work and look great and bright. Taillights custom for your 1968 go to Dakota Digital,...this is not a screw in bulb but a custom LED assembly that fits right in you keep your lens very bright and good.

I used Diode Dynamics builds in front turn signal/Running lights.

I used the Delta Tech LED headlights from OPGI for the 4 front headlights. The ones I got look just like the original headlight, no glow rings or flat lenses. If you are at a show to judge the car it would not be original, everybody else does not notice the difference.

but the LED headlights are much brighter and for those late returns from a cruise in really help you see the road and others see you. They have a built in fan in the rear of the headlight as LED’s get hot on the back. So good ones need that built in fan. You get what you pay for. It is easy install the whole sealed beam assembly. Save up buy 2 then buy two later. They are super.

one other point, I added a third brake light. Many of the drivers on the road today were born when every car had a third brake light. Even if they know old hot rods did not, it is hard for them to turn it off in there brain that a car is not stopping unless there is a brake light in the center. Better to put a light up there than to have to remove your bumper from your back seat because the guy texting behind you glanced up and it never registered that you were stopping!.....subliminally that is.

If you have a show car rig one up with a temp install a magnet mount etc. otherwise they are easy and inexpensive to add.

so you are on the right track, don’t be a dim bulb I say. And if you don’t think your original bulbs are dim, have your friend drive it and drive behind and around and see....


----------



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

Lemans guy said:


> one other point, I added a third brake light. Many of the drivers on the road today were born when every car had a third brake light. Even if they know old hot rods did not, it is hard for them to turn it off in there brain that a car is not stopping unless there is a brake light in the center. Better to put a light up there than to have to remove your bumper from your back seat because the guy texting behind you glanced up and it never registered that you were stopping!.....subliminally that is.
> 
> If you have a show car rig one up with a temp install a magnet mount etc. otherwise they are easy and inexpensive to add.


Excellent point on the third tail light and one I hadn't considered!

I do also plan on doing the headlights too but as you say they are pricey if you want quality. I'll do just that, buy one pair and then save up for the next pair.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Lemans guy said:


> Yes well I use all LED’s and they work and look great and bright. Taillights custom for your 1968 go to Dakota Digital,...this is not a screw in bulb but a custom LED assembly that fits right in you keep your lens very bright and good.
> 
> I used Diode Dynamics builds in front turn signal/Running lights.
> 
> ...


Can you please post a picture of that third brake light? I like the idea but can't find one that would look decent in a 65. Your body style is similar enough, I'm curious what you are using.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

When changing your instrument lights to LED, do not use an LED for the GEN (Generator) indicator light. The stock charging system may depend upon the small amount of resistance of the incandescent bulb to work properly.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I will take a photo of that tomorrow for you, just a straight LED..


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok so scroll down and see these photos, that is just a straight LED trailer light you can buy at tractor supply, just hook it to your brake light switch wire. The side two lights are turn signals and brake lights as well. of course the factory taillights and brake light still work as normal but are bright LED.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Lemans guy said:


> Ok so scroll down and see these photos, that is just a straight LED trailer light you can buy at tractor supply, just hook it to your brake light switch wire. The side two lights are turn signals and brake lights as well. of course the factory taillights and brake light still work as normal but are bright LED.
> View attachment 134685
> View attachment 134686
> View attachment 134687
> ...


Thank you. That looks good. Makes me miss my LeMans.


----------



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

Lemans guy said:


> Ok so scroll down and see these photos, that is just a straight LED trailer light you can buy at tractor supply, just hook it to your brake light switch wire. The side two lights are turn signals and brake lights as well. of course the factory taillights and brake light still work as normal but are bright LED.


wow! You certainly won't be missing that from behind! I'm going to seriously consider putting one in myself. Even with the LED's in the tail lights, you are right, people have become so accustom to seeing that third brake light.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You really don’t notice the light when it is off, it is low long and flat,....but you see it when lit,

those are motorcycle blinkers on each side, real small but real bright LED’s again when off barely noticeable, but when turning you get two blinkers the original twilight and the motorcycle blinker in the window. Better than getting rear ended,....


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Lemans guy,

Nice job on the lights. I like your idea and install of the lights on the back tray.

I had purchased LEDs for my 1931 Packard (6 Volt system) and what a difference it made.
Had some issues with the dip of the high and low beams with one manufacture bulbs thou.
Bought another set from another company. I have them install but have not tried them as of yet since the Packard has been laid up for a few years now. Hope to get it back out sometime soon.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Lemans guy said:


> Ok so scroll down and see these photos, that is just a straight LED trailer light you can buy at tractor supply, just hook it to your brake light switch wire. The side two lights are turn signals and brake lights as well. of course the factory taillights and brake light still work as normal but are bright LED.
> View attachment 134685
> View attachment 134686
> View attachment 134687
> ...


I'm so impressed that I am looking again. Tell me please, how did you fasten things down to the rather flimsy cardboard package tray? Did you reinforce it underneath to keep things solid?

My father bought a 67 LeMans new and I used to take naps up on the package tray. Child restraint seat? What's that?


----------

